# Probleme mit Internet und FritzBox 7270



## tobi757 (5. Februar 2011)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich benutze seit kurzem die FritzBox 7270 und habe festgestellt, dass 3-5mal am Tag auf das Internet ausfällt. Dann dauert es so um die 5-10min bis es wieder funktionert. Das komische dabei ist, dass dies nur bei einem PC passiert. Es sind 4 PC's angeschlossen und zusätzlich noch 2 WLAN-Geräte(Ipod,Laptop). Auf allen Geräten funktioniert das Internet einwandfrei ohne Probleme, auch wenn auf dem einem PC das Internet nicht funktioniert.

Ich habe auch schon versucht die PC an anderen Anschlüssen anzuschließen allerdings bringt auch das nichts. 
Im PC ist folgende Hardware verbaut:


AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
4GB Mushkin "Copperhead" 1600Mhz CL7
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 1GB
den Rest findet ihr auf dem sysProfile (Signatur)
Mein Anbieter ist Versatel, habe DSL16000 teilweise kommen auch mehr an 

Auf der FritzBox ist auch schon die neueste Firmware drauf 

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand bei diesem Problem weiter helfen könnte.

Wenn ihr irgendetwas braucht wie Screenshoots von den FritzBox-Einstellungen, einfach Bescheid sagen  

MfG tobi757


----------



## Marauder (5. Februar 2011)

Moin

Ich hätte dabei Energiespareinstellungen vom Lanport am Rechner oder Fritzbox im Hinterkopf, grade weil es meist nur "kurze" Verbindungsabbrüche sind...

Wobei ein paar Minuten schon lange für einen Netzwerkinitalisierung sind...

Für den Anfang würde ich die Lanports die bei dir an der FB in Benutzung sind, auf Dauerbetrieb stellen, das sieht bei mir z.B. so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (5. Februar 2011)

Die stehen schon alle auf immer aktiv


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2011)

Hast du wärend des inet-ausfalls noch zugriff auf die anderen rechner im netzwerk?
Steckt das kabel auf beiden seiten auch richtig drin?(wirklich richtig!?)
Funktioniert es wieder,wenn du wärend des ausfalls das netzwerkkabel am pc ziehst und nach 2-3 sek wieder rein steckst?Wenn nicht,was zeigt dir der rechner dann an?


----------



## Marauder (6. Februar 2011)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Die stehen schon alle auf immer aktiv



Wie sind denn die Einstellung von dem einen Rechner, den es dann immer rausschmeisst?

Ich bin grade zu faul zum googeln, deshalb:

-Wenn in der Systemsteuerung unter Windows irgendwelche Energiesparmaßnahmen bei dem LAN-Port gibt, sind diese aktiv oder hast du schonmal ausprobiert, diese zu deaktivieren?
-Werden die Geräte-IPs (Rechner) automatisch von der FB zugewiesen, oder hast du sogar für jedes Gerät feste IPs eingestellt?

Das sind im Moment die Gedanken, die ich zu dem Problem habe und die man auch "problemlos" ausprobieren kann.

MfG

Marauder

Edit: Ganz wichtig, ich vermute das Problem grad immer mehr beim angeschlossenen Rechner, wie sieht die Treibersituation des Netzwerk-Ports aus? Ist da nur der Treiber von Windows drauf, oder von der mitgelieferten CD? Im Moment tendiere ich grade zu einem Treiberfehler: Marvell-Treiber&Support


----------



## tobi757 (6. Februar 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hast du wärend des inet-ausfalls noch zugriff auf die anderen rechner im netzwerk?
> Steckt das kabel auf beiden seiten auch richtig drin?(wirklich richtig!?)
> Funktioniert es wieder,wenn du wärend des ausfalls das netzwerkkabel am pc ziehst und nach 2-3 sek wieder rein steckst?Wenn nicht,was zeigt dir der rechner dann an?



@TurricanVeteran: Ja, auf allen andern PC's kann ich ohne Probleme auf  das Internet zugreifen ... Kabel ist auch auf beiden Seiten richtig drin, das Internet geht ja auch fast immer. Ist halt nur nervig wenn man grade z.B. was schreibt und dann das Inet weg ist. 

Das mit dem Kabel werde ich mal probieren. 
Achja und wenn das Internet nicht geht zeigt er trotzdem an das ich verbunden wäre, wenn ich dann die Problembehandlung starte, erkennt er erstmal das er doch kein Inet hat. 

@Marauder:Am Mainboard ist nur ein LAN-Port, daher auch nur von einem Hersteller. Energiesparmaßnahmen finde ich dazu nicht. 

Natürlich ist der aktuellste LAN-Treiber von der ASUS-Seite installiert  

MfG tobi757


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2011)

tobi757 schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran: Ja, auf allen andern PC's kann ich ohne Probleme auf  das Internet zugreifen ... Kabel ist auch auf beiden Seiten richtig drin, das Internet geht ja auch fast immer. Ist halt nur nervig wenn man grade z.B. was schreibt und dann das Inet weg ist.


Ich meinte mehr,ob die pc`s dann noch zugriff untereinander haben...



> Das mit dem Kabel werde ich mal probieren.
> Achja und wenn das Internet nicht geht zeigt er trotzdem an das ich verbunden wäre, wenn ich dann die Problembehandlung starte, erkennt er erstmal das er doch kein Inet hat.


Das ist normal,da windows nicht ständig überprüft,ob auch wirklich was kommt.



> @Marauder:Am Mainboard ist nur ein LAN-Port, daher auch nur von einem Hersteller. Energiesparmaßnahmen finde ich dazu nicht.


Die findest du unter systemsteuerung->gerätemanager->Netzwerkadapter->eigenschaften (des adapters)->energieverwaltung.Dort das häkchen bei "computer kann das gerät ausschalten um energie zu sparen" entfernen.
Probier auch mal einen anderen port am router.



> Natürlich ist der aktuellste LAN-Treiber von der ASUS-Seite installiert


Das ist fehlerquelle nr. 1.Benutze einfach den windows standard-treiber.Der funzt am besten und stabilsten.So ein netzwerkanschluß ist schließlich keine graka...


----------



## grubsnek (6. Februar 2011)

Bei mir stürzt die Fritzbox auch öfter mal ab. Sie ist dann aber meist nach 1 bis höchstens 2 Minuten wieder erreichbar. 

Die Abstürze treten bei mir auf, sobald ich mit Downloadmanager drei oder vier Dateien gleichzeitig lade. (12-16Verbindungen, Downloadgeschwindigkeit ca. 4MB/s) Wenn ich höchstens 2 Dateien gleichzeitig runterlade läuft alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bullseye (7. Februar 2011)

Das Problem kenn ich auch, FritzBox stürzt ab und verliert die Syncronisation. Da musste dein Anbietee anrufen, dass die das in der Leitung einstellen, dein Modem will mehr ziehen als die Leitung hergibt.


----------



## Marauder (7. Februar 2011)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt die Fritzbox auch öfter mal ab. Sie ist dann aber meist nach 1 bis höchstens 2 Minuten wieder erreichbar.
> 
> Die Abstürze treten bei mir auf, sobald ich mit Downloadmanager drei oder vier Dateien gleichzeitig lade. (12-16Verbindungen, Downloadgeschwindigkeit ca. 4MB/s) Wenn ich höchstens 2 Dateien gleichzeitig runterlade läuft alles ohne Probleme.





Bullseye schrieb:


> Das Problem kenn ich auch, FritzBox stürzt ab und verliert die Syncronisation. Da musste dein Anbietee anrufen, dass die das in der Leitung einstellen, dein Modem will mehr ziehen als die Leitung hergibt.



Hm, also ich bin immernoch der Meinung, daß es am Rechner liegt, ist jedenfalls eine logische Schlussfolgerung, wenn man den Anfangsthread gelesen hat...
Ein kurzes Backup vom TE wäre hilfreich.


----------



## tobi757 (8. Februar 2011)

Vllt. liegt es auch an etwas ganz anderem. 
Habe gestern mal die Störsicherheit auf maximale Stabilität gestellt, dann will er allerdings überhaupt nicht mehr ins Internet und das nicht nur an einem Rechner, sondern die ganze FritzBox ...


----------



## Marauder (8. Februar 2011)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Vllt. liegt es auch an etwas ganz anderem.
> Habe gestern mal die Störsicherheit auf maximale Stabilität gestellt, dann will er allerdings überhaupt nicht mehr ins Internet und das nicht nur an einem Rechner, sondern die ganze FritzBox ...


 
Naja, mindestens zwei User würden es gerne sehen, wenn du den Win-Treiber, bzw. den originalen von Marvell ausprobierst, die FB stand ja gar nicht unter fundiertem Verdacht.

BTW: Ich war bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Mail-Support von AVM, die gucken sich auch schonmal Links an, wie zu diesem Thread. Ich würde die Jungs einfach mal einbeziehen...


----------



## tobi757 (8. Februar 2011)

Im Moment läuft es noch, wenn der Fehler nächstes mal auftritt werde ich mal den Treiber von Marvell neuinstallieren. Wenn das nicht hilft wollte ich mich sowieso an AVM wenden...


----------

